# [Wall]Widescreen (16/9) wallpapers?



## nova (20 Août 2005)

voilà, ma question n'est pas des plus techniques, mais connaissez-vous de bons sites proposant de beaux fonds d'écran au format 16/9 (ou widescreen)?
c'est toujours une expedition que de partir à la recherche d'un wallpaper sous ce format, surtout si l'on en cherche un d'un film X ou Y...   

merci à vous d'avance!


----------



## benkenobi (21 Août 2005)

euh si j'ai bien compris, tu cherches des fonds d'écrans de films X ? Je suis pas sûr que le forum MacGé soit fait pour ça...


----------



## daffyb (21 Août 2005)

le plus simple est encore de faire/modifier son Wallpaper avec un logiciel comme photoshop ou gimp ou graphicconverter


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Août 2005)

La plupart des sites proposants de fonds d'écrans (deviant art, resexcellence, ilift...) les proposent aussi au format 16/9, cela dépend de l'artiste.


----------

